# Already low ratings with Lyft!



## Madness312 (Aug 11, 2016)

I started driving for Uber about two weeks ago, and I've only been driving for lyft a few days because I was waiting for them to clear my background check and setup my account. I did roughly 70 Uber rides during the time I was waiting for Lyft to get squared away. Once I got setup with Lyft, I started doing both.

Well, I hadn't even done 5 or 6 rides with Lyft before I had gotten a text and email from Lyft saying customers were rating me poorly and I was at risk for deactivation. I was stunned as I always go the extra mile to be friendly, and I also have a nice car that I keep clean. I'm also a good, safe driver. I couldn't believe more than one person would actually be crappy enough to rate me low like that. I don't remember having any passengers who seemed unsatisfied with my service. I recall them all seeming like nice people, and I recall a nice experience with all of them. I always chat them up and make them feel at home in my car, and people almost always get out with smiles on their faces. I mean, it just blows my mind.

I've done dozens and dozens of rides with Uber, and all I ever get is excellent ratings, compliments, and people even leave kind notes.

I thought this poor ratings with Lyft thing was maybe just a case of bad luck, and due to having a couple bad apples that first day, so I brushed it off. But now I've done it about a week, and it seems more people have rated me low. I'm now to a 4.0 rating and risking deactivation. This is getting very f*[email protected] aggravating now. Who the hell are these cretinous people going out of their way to give poor ratings? I've been nothing but kind and a good driver to these people. What the hell do they want from me? 

Me, unless someome was just a total jerk or creep, I would never be shitty enough to give someone a low rating. This sucks because I really wanted to like Lyft more than Uber and to recommend it more. But they're really chapping my ass.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Madness312 said:


> I started driving for Uber about two weeks ago, and I've only been driving for lyft a few days because I was waiting for them to clear my background check and setup my account. I did roughly 70 Uber rides during the time I was waiting for Lyft to get squared away. Once I got setup with Lyft, I started doing both.
> 
> Well, I hadn't even done 5 or 6 rides with Lyft before I had gotten a text and email from Lyft saying customers were rating me poorly and I was at risk for deactivation. I was stunned as I always go the extra mile to be friendly, and I also have a nice car that I keep clean. I'm also a good, safe driver. I couldn't believe more than one person would actually be crappy enough to rate me low like that. I don't remember having any passengers who seemed unsatisfied with my service. I recall them all seeming like nice people, and I recall a nice experience with all of them. I always chat them up and make them feel at home in my car, and people almost always get out with smiles on their faces. I mean, it just blows my mind.
> 
> ...


Can you post Lift's email to you saying you are in danger of deactivation.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lyft has a very high paxhole ratio.

I would say I get a 1 star rating maybe once every 2-3 months with Uber. With Lyft I get a 1 star rating about once a week. 

Every Uber 1 star rating I've got was from a nightmare ride, like where a passenger puked and had me wake up his neighbors because he couldn't find his house... whereas on Lyft it just seems like Lyft pax give them out randomly.


----------



## Madness312 (Aug 11, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you post Lift's email to you saying you are in danger of deactivation.


I tried. I can't get it to. Sorry.



Trafficat said:


> Lyft has a very high paxhole ratio.
> 
> I would say I get a 1 star rating maybe once every 2-3 months with Uber. With Lyft I get a 1 star rating about once a week.
> 
> Every Uber 1 star rating I've got was from a nightmare ride, like where a passenger puked and had me wake up his neighbors because he couldn't find his house... whereas on Lyft it just seems like Lyft pax give them out randomly.


What is paxhole?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Madness312 said:


> I tried. I can't get it to. Sorry.
> 
> What is paxhole?


Lol.

Passenger - pax
Asshole - hole
Combined - paxhole


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Lyft riders are the worse two-faced paxholes! They are very nice to you, sometimes too friendly and all smiley to your face but as soon as they exit your car...their eyes turn red and a very evil grin substitutes that smile as they click that 1,2,3 star rating.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

I had the same situation with lyft. I find you can never please everyone. Lyft riders, I think are expecting you to show up.in a limo. When you get there they are then horrified to be picked up in a small car.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Treat lyft passsengers like shit. That's the only way.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

funny you say that ive been driving for uber for almost 4 years and I just start driving for lyft a couple weeks ago and I kicked out my first passenger on lyft 2 days ago. never had to kick anyone before.


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

I am usually in over 4.9 but sometimes it will drop 4 tenths once or twice before picking back up. I am a 4.84 this morning . That is why I am on this website. I think asking for preferred routes in Lyft brings down my rating. It works for Uber though. I think also think I need some new car freshener because the one I have is almost out because the scent is not as strong anymore.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Aris said:


> I am usually in over 4.9 but sometimes it will drop 4 tenths once or twice before picking back up. I am a 4.84 this morning . That is why I am on this website. I think asking for preferred routes in Lyft brings down my rating. It works for Uber though. I think also think I need some new car freshener because the one I have is almost out because the scent is not as strong anymore.


I think its the Line riders in general, I do Uber but no pool, on Lyft I do Lyft and Line because Line now pays equal to Lyft....but the riders rate terribly....


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> I think its the Line riders in general, I do Uber but no pool, on Lyft I do Lyft and Line because Line now pays equal to Lyft....but the riders rate terribly....


It doesn't take much tonaffect your rating when you're just starting out. Did you get your weekly rating report? Did anyome leave comments?

For me, I can't smell shit half the time because of allergies. One week my rating kept going down then I saw the report about my car smelling. I looked everywhere and found a bag of that refrigerated dog food molding in the under carriage of my trunk.

I was going to take it back to the store several days before because it was molding only after three days even though it was refrigerated. But then I forgot about it. No one bothered to tell me and I usually keep the window down so it wasn't too obvious. But seriously check the weekly report it should be in your e-mail


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

unPat said:


> Treat lyft passsengers like shit. That's the only way.


Or like slick Rick says, treat em like a prostitute


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Madness312 said:


> I started driving for Uber about two weeks ago, and I've only been driving for lyft a few days because I was waiting for them to clear my background check and setup my account. I did roughly 70 Uber rides during the time I was waiting for Lyft to get squared away. Once I got setup with Lyft, I started doing both.
> 
> Well, I hadn't even done 5 or 6 rides with Lyft before I had gotten a text and email from Lyft saying customers were rating me poorly and I was at risk for deactivation. I was stunned as I always go the extra mile to be friendly, and I also have a nice car that I keep clean. I'm also a good, safe driver. I couldn't believe more than one person would actually be crappy enough to rate me low like that. I don't remember having any passengers who seemed unsatisfied with my service. I recall them all seeming like nice people, and I recall a nice experience with all of them. I always chat them up and make them feel at home in my car, and people almost always get out with smiles on their faces. I mean, it just blows my mind.
> 
> ...


I have never driven for lyft but used to use lyft as a rider. I also know a bit about their entity. Bottom line: lyft is a poorly funded basement operation. In denver their primary market includes deactivated uber riders, fruit bars and general trailer park trash. Don't sweat it my friend. It is like being tossed out of a ghetto bar.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

As drivers we tend to think the rating is all about us. But pax may be giving a rating to the whole experience, not the driver.

Ride cost more than they thought was fair? 1 star.

Had to wait 10 mins for a pickup when they are used to waiting 3 mins? 4 stars.

Lyft switched the driver on them halfway thru the wait time? 4 stars.

Pin drop in wrong spot? Their fault (never)? 2 stars.

and on and on.

Could be you're awesome but pax just rate poorly. Then again, maybe your car smells like an ash tray, who knows.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Aris said:


> I am usually in over 4.9 but sometimes it will drop 4 tenths once or twice before picking back up. I am a 4.84 this morning . That is why I am on this website. I think asking for preferred routes in Lyft brings down my rating. It works for Uber though. I think also think I need some new car freshener because the one I have is almost out because the scent is not as strong anymore.


The one thing that annoys me the most when I RIDE is when the driver has his GPS voice instructions turned up. You need to be able to navigate by sight with voice turned off or use bluetooth.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

2 years with Uber .2000 rides .4.86 rating. Lyft for 6 months since it started. 3.4 rating for the first 2 months. Now barely hanging on to 4.5 at best. I agree. Lyft Pax are mostly trailer trash and deactived Uber riders. Almost dread getting a Lyft request when i have both apps running.


----------



## Airy (Jun 25, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> 2 years with Uber .2000 rides .4.86 rating. Lyft for 6 months since it started. 3.4 rating for the first 2 months. Now barely hanging on to 4.5 at best. I agree. Lyft Pax are mostly trailer trash and deactived Uber riders. Almost dread getting a Lyft request when i have both apps running.


It's nice to know I'm not the only one. I'm still very new, not even 50 rides with both Uber and Lyft combined. At first I thought Lyft was better, not really sure why, but now with the ratings and their constant emails saying I need to improve... Ahh! I think I'm starting to understand why people rather Uber


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

1 or 2 Uber riders per who reek of weed or booze in my car. 
1 or 2 per day with Lyft. 
1 or 2 per week Uber riders whom I 1 star.
1 or 2 per day with Lyft.
Conservative estimate really. Numbers don't lie. Tells you all you need to know about Lyft.


----------



## Airy (Jun 25, 2017)

Strange thing is, the small amount of rides I have driven, they always got out of the car happy (or so it seems). I've had drunk people, but I know how to deal with them, I was a bartender for 6 years... Most of them are quite entertaining and give cash tips lol... I keep the car clean and all that, only thing I mess up on is navigation, but I apologize, and they're usually always more than willing to tell me where to go. I live abroad and I'm here to visit my family for the summer, so I don't know the area... It's just weird, and annoying. :/


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> The one thing that annoys me the most when I RIDE is when the driver has his GPS voice instructions turned up. You need to be able to navigate by sight with voice turned off or use bluetooth.


I disagree. Bluetooth is a distraction. This isn't a gd limo service. Pax need to be more understanding. I keep mine my phone's gps instructions low enough that I can hear and I turn the music and change the speakers louder in the backseat so the customer isn't as bothered. But Bluetooth shouldnt be required.


----------



## Airy (Jun 25, 2017)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> I disagree. Bluetooth is a distraction. This isn't a gd limo service. Pax need to be more understanding. I keep mine my phone's gps instructions low enough that I can hear and I turn the music and change the speakers louder in the backseat so the customer isn't as bothered. But Bluetooth shouldnt be required.


Great idea with louder speakers in the back, thank you! Definitely going to do this.


----------

